

Venture Capital's Next Venture? Women - klunger
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/03/venture-capitals-next-venture/#.s3auix:W1Mi

======
hashberry
Women as a venture? Part of venture capital is Risk Assessment:

Market Risks: very low, women & diversity add value and sets firm apart

Technical Risks: neutral, women are as capable as men

Operational Risks: very high, as Ellen Pao demonstrated

Financial Risks: high, lawsuits can be costly

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
Also:

Women on average retire earlier.

Women on average take more leave.

